# Arachnagirl's Picture Thread



## arachnagirl (Nov 18, 2005)

Hey everyone, I'm new here as well as keeping taratulas. Just got my first tarantula about two weeks ago and I got my second taratula about a week ago.

Eupalaestrus campestratus











Avicularis versicolor


----------



## P. Novak (Nov 19, 2005)

very nice ENCLOSurES AND TS!!!!!!


----------



## mybabyhasfangs (Nov 19, 2005)

Nice!  Don't you just love the little blue versi's?  They are my favorite T.  Nice set ups too!  

Welcome to AB!

Christina


----------



## edesign (Nov 19, 2005)

nice  i only have one suggestion and that is to poke more air holes in the Avic container if you can. Looks like you have plenty of holes in the lid but the air needs to circulate in the container. To do that effectively there ideally needs to be an equal (roughly) number of air holes on the sides of the container as the top. One my Avic containers I have a lid chock FULL of holes and on the sides I have a ring of holes at the top (sometimes two rings) and also another ring of holes closer to the substrate. This allows the air to move more equally throughout the container which keeps stagnation down...and stagnant air is a killer for small Avics. other than that very nice setups, i'm jealous lol


----------



## DragonMaiden (Nov 19, 2005)

nice set ups! and Beautiful T's! :clap:   They are soooo addicting.  I started with 1 and now have 6.  Love em all!


----------



## moricollins (Nov 19, 2005)

I'll agree with Edesign, some more air holes would be a good idea .  Great setups


----------



## GabooN (Nov 19, 2005)

i really like that tank


----------



## brachy (Nov 19, 2005)

HI
On second pic this tank is very nice. Congrat. Peautiful species


----------



## arachnagirl (Nov 19, 2005)

Thanks everyone!! I never thought I'd like spiders (was scared of them all my life), but they are great pets. Now, everytime I see a small house spider I get all mushy, "awwww, it's so cute... look at it's little toes... yadda, yadda, yadda." hehe.

edesign: thanks for the input...I'll definitly poke more holes. One question, with the hole I already have I pierce the container from the inside out so the rough edges are on the outside (didn't want to hurt the little guy). Now I don't think I'll be able to do that now that the spider is already in his home. If I pierce the container from the outside in, will those edges be okay?? Or, should I take the spider out and poke more holes?


----------



## YouLosePayUp (Nov 19, 2005)

OK who made the E. camp angry? lol. Nice shiny bum its got there. anywho wonderful T's and nice shots. Have fun with them


----------



## edesign (Nov 19, 2005)

i tried to punch mine from the inside out too but there's some of mine that weren't and i haven't had any problems yet. I highly suggest removing the T first either way (i almost learned the hard way...almost had a T shishkabob  ), then if the edges are too rough on the inside you can use a sharp knife or a file to smooth them out. But unless it's a really sharp, pointy protrusion i wouldn't really worry about it. I always heat up whatever i'm poking the holes with so it melts through the plastic more than actually puncturing it.


----------



## Mattyb (Nov 20, 2005)

beautiful :clap: :clap: 


-Matty


----------



## Crimsonpanther (Nov 20, 2005)

:drool: I cannot wait to get my Versicolor..soon....but GREAT pics ...you gotta love that blue on your Versicolor....how long do they keep that blue for till adult colours set in ? Anyways great pics and enclosers im sure there more the happy !!!!


----------



## arachnagirl (Nov 20, 2005)

Thanks edesign, I'll try heating the needle first (with the T out of course   ). Today, I bought some cross stitch fabric (the one you can stitch pictures onto fabric), so I'm thinking of cuting windows and glueing the fabric over it.

Crimsonpanther: I'm not sure how long it takes for the versicolor to change colors, I'm not even sure how old it is?? (maybe 6 months, I think). Can anyone answer this for me??:?


----------



## Whiskeypunk (Nov 20, 2005)

> Now, everytime I see a small house spider I get all mushy, "awwww, it's so cute... look at it's little toes... yadda, yadda, yadda." hehe.


Sounds like me, .

Great pics!  Anyway I live in Washington, if you ever cross the border, feel free to pm me and check out my spiders. I've met another guy in the same town as me through these boards and it's great fun to hang out and discuss our spiders.


----------



## arachnagirl (Nov 20, 2005)

Whiskeypunk: Thanks, where in washington do you live?? My father lives in spokane!! Sounds awesome, I'll let you know when I'm down.

I fixed up the little guys home a bit!! I put two of the windows in, I hope thats enought ventilation?  Also, I put about three rows of holes down in the moss and gravel.


----------



## arachnagirl (Nov 20, 2005)

Ah, sorry, your in everett!! Thats very close to victoria!


----------



## Whiskeypunk (Nov 20, 2005)

I live in Everett, it's about 25/30 miles north of seattle, so it's the other side of WA from Spokane,  . 

edit: Yep, it is.

Your ventilation looks good.


----------



## Scott C. (Nov 21, 2005)

In my experience the versi starts to change into adult colors in between 2-3 inches.
Nice T's, and set ups, Arachnagirl.:clap:


----------



## P. Novak (Nov 22, 2005)

aww i cant wait till i get a versi, ah so many beautiful Ts so little money, it sucks. oh well, one day...one day..


----------



## Jmadson13 (Nov 23, 2005)

Versies are great, thanks for sharing


----------



## arachnagirl (Nov 29, 2005)

Got a new T yesterday!! Brachypelma vagans.


----------



## CedrikG (Nov 29, 2005)

heh your avic versi is very cutie


----------



## arachnagirl (Dec 10, 2005)

Got two more T's the other day...Sri lankan and Salem Ornamental (Poecilotheria fasciata and Poecilotheria formosa). Both are about 1 1/4 ", and both are very cute!!


----------



## Mattyb (Dec 11, 2005)

Nice additions. Beautiful pokies.


-Matty


----------



## arachnagirl (Dec 20, 2005)

My little sami molted!! here are some pictures of the little T after molt.


----------



## tarsier (Dec 21, 2005)

nice versi and pokies you got there :drool:


----------



## gustavowright (Dec 24, 2005)

Hey, awesome versi...and nice set ups too.


----------



## arachnagirl (Jan 4, 2006)

Just got my sixth T the other day, a Lasiodora parahybana male, about 1year to 1.5 years old and 6.5 inches.


----------



## arachnagirl (Jan 18, 2006)

Seventh T!! What a beauty


----------



## moricollins (Jan 18, 2006)

Nice  that's a good picture of the H. maculata (that's what it is right?)


----------



## arachnagirl (Jan 18, 2006)

yup, such a sweety. I think this ones a female?


----------

